# My Gang



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

This is Charlie he is 2 and a half years old. He doesnt talk but he whistles some lovely tunes all of which my Congo African Grey is copyng loudly 










This is Barnslee she is a sort of rescue. I found her in this really shoddy dirty petshop in a cage which her head was touching the top. She was quite severely plucked. So I bought her. She still plucks a little but not half as bad although the feathers under her wings will not grow back now. She was also sold to me as a male but she is very much female.










Noodle was a handraised baby and the sweetest ever. When he hit maturity he turned into a monster and really hasnt gotten over it, he is now 2. He is a darling really though and Im sure you'll hear lots of stories about him as he is always into something. He was pearl whiteface but being male he is now spotless. He talks a storm, words he can say are Come Here, What U Doing, Night Night, Patty, Georgy Georgy Georgy (the last one being high pitched) plus several songs.










Lastly Jessica, she is just a joy, she will let you do absolutely anything to her and she is the dumbest tiel in the whole world but I love her so much. She is almost 1.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Awwww they are sooo cute and beautiful


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I love Noo, he's such a handsome boy! Barnslee could be Bailee's double, they're twins!


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Jessica is just gorgeous! So are the others  hehe

Kirby


----------



## BUUZBEE (Jul 30, 2007)

such pretty birds! Noodle is adorable! Jessicas crest is huge! LOL i cant decide what mutation i like better, as they are all so unique. it will be a hard decision when i decide to get a pair.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

all four of your tiels are adorable, wow thats some crest on Jessica...lol


----------



## softie (Jul 30, 2007)

All beautiful tiels but Jessica's color combinations are amazing  And so is her crest!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

All lovely! I love Jessica's big yellow tiel!


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

Awwww i love them all! you have such beautiful tiels!


----------

